# [Filme/Documentário] Tornado Alley



## fablept (7 Jan 2011 às 01:32)

*18 de Março 2011*

Trailer

http://www.tornadoalleymovie.com/

Curti imenso ver as primeiras 2 temporadas do _StormChasers_ no Discovery Science, mas as últimas duas perderam-se um bocado. Curioso para saber se sempre conseguiu as imagens em IMAX que tanto procurou.. 

Será que chega a uma sala de cinema tuga?


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Jan 2011 às 13:35)

fablept disse:


> *18 de Março 2011*
> 
> Trailer
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4G3r6o2eTSw
> ...



Se chegar a uma sala de Portugal, vou ver


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Jan 2011 às 14:32)

andres disse:


> Se chegar a uma sala de Portugal, vou ver


E eu!  Vejo a série desde que começou no Discovery Português, todos os episódios  AInda dá no Discovery Science para quem tem Cabovisão.


----------

